# Nhl 2013-2014



## Baz

Figured it's about time to open a thread for the new season. 

This year should be even more entertaining, now that all of our teams (at least to those of us who post regularly) are back in the same division. Sorry Capitals, you're going to have to work for your division champions banners from now on. 

One thing I think we will all agree on, the division name sucks, colossally. *"Metropolitan" ?!?!!? *  Nice goin', NHL.   

Columbus/Pittsburgh should become a nice regional rivalry, although secondary to the prexisting ones. The Caps bring their Hurricane buddies along, and moving Detroit to the east makes it that much tougher to get to the SC Finals.



Should be fun!!!


----------



## Sweet 16

The Caps rookies were having a field day against Boston's top guys last night.  Even though we lost in yet another shootout, it was entertaining as hell.  I loved it when Boston's announcer/homer accused Joel Rechlicz of "assaulting Lucic's knuckles with his nose!".  Good times.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hate the new rules...

No removal of the helmet before fighting.

Tuck in your shirts.

Other than that, looking forward to another season of hockey!


----------



## Baz

Chris0nllyn said:


> Hate the new rules...
> 
> *No removal of the helmet before fighting.*
> Tuck in your shirts.
> 
> Other than that, looking forward to another season of hockey!



That one is especially idiotic.  It didn't take long for the players to find a way around it.  

Y! SPORTS



> Brett Gallant of the New York Islanders and Krys Barch of the New Jersey Devils found a way around it before their second tilt Thursday night: both purposely took off the other's helmet.


I'm sure the NHL will tighten that loophole, if they haven't already.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Baz said:


> That one is especially idiotic.  It didn't take long for the players to find a way around it.
> 
> Y! SPORTS
> 
> 
> I'm sure the NHL will tighten that loophole, if they haven't already.



I saw that. 

Anyone else looking forward to the next Sabres/Maple Leafs game? 

Video: David Clarkson leaves bench in wild Maple Leafs-Sabres line brawl - CBSSports.com


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Yes Cap fans, looks to be a tuff year in the new division, maybe long time before we see playoffs in DC again.  Sorta like Maryland U., they are going get to know last place in that conference.  Dont like the name of the new division either, its horrible.


----------



## Sweet 16

Chris0nllyn said:


> Hate the new rules...
> 
> No removal of the helmet before fighting.
> 
> *Tuck in your shirts*.
> 
> Other than that, looking forward to another season of hockey!



This is actually a "no tuck" rule and seems a bit ridiculous but I'm wondering if they can't just use the fight strap?


----------



## Baz

Sweet 16 said:


> This is actually a "no tuck" rule and seems a bit ridiculous but I'm wondering if they can't just use the fight strap?



It seems this rule (or one similar to it)has actually been in the rulebook for years, just not enforced.  The fight strap keeps the jersey from being pulled off completely or from being over an opponent's head during a fight, it wasn't designed to prevent uniform violations.

I get (but don't necessarily agree with) the reasoning for the rule, just not the practicality.  A player may intend to fully comply, but the action of the game is occasionally going to shift the jersey in such a way it slides inside the pad.  They should take this into account before calling penalties.  Much like in the NFL, you often see players tucking shoulder pads under jerseys after getting tackled, etc..., without being penalized if it takes a play or so.


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> It seems this rule (or one similar to it)has actually been in the rulebook for years, just not enforced.  *The fight strap keeps the jersey from being pulled off completely or from being over an opponent's head during a fight, it wasn't designed to prevent uniform violations.*
> I get (but don't necessarily agree with) the reasoning for the rule, just not the practicality.  A player may intend to fully comply, but the action of the game is occasionally going to shift the jersey in such a way it slides inside the pad.  They should take this into account before calling penalties.  Much like in the NFL, you often see players tucking shoulder pads under jerseys after getting tackled, etc..., without being penalized if it takes a play or so.



I know that, but I'm thinking they'll need to modify it in some way or add something else to keep the sweater from getting tucked in.  It's a stupid rule that serves no purpose.  Can you imagine them having to call Toronto for video review to determine if a player's "tuck" was inadvertent or deliberate? Not likely but I'm interested to see how often this is actually enforced.


----------



## Hank

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> they are going get to know last place in that conference. .



How did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hank said:


> How did you come to this conclusion?



  Every team in our new conference except for Carolina, all had more points then what the Caps finished with last year, granted it was a short season.
 Caps for several years have been in the weakest division in hockey, this new division is full of strong teams, Pens, Flyers, Rangers and a very good young team in the Islanders, we will playing these teams more with them being in the same division.
 Caps made few changes and lost key players in Roberio and Hendricks.  Hopefully Grabovski and rookie Tom Wilson will have good seasons.
 Be interesting to see where the folks who predict the different conferences and divisions pick the Caps to finish, I see them battling Carolina and Columbus for the bottom 3 places.  Ive been a Cap fan from day one, sure I'd like them to come in first but with all the teams now in their division, I feel they are not as strong a team as some of the others. 
 We made the playoffs mostly by coming in first in our division for the past so many years, dont think we are a first place team now, we have to depend on being one of the top 8 teams in points now.


----------



## Hank

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Every team in our new conference except for Carolina, all had more points then what the Caps finished with last year, granted it was a short season.
> Caps for several years have been in the weakest division in hockey, this new division is full of strong teams, Pens, Flyers, Rangers and a very good young team in the Islanders, we will playing these teams more with them being in the same division.
> Caps made few changes and lost key players in Roberio and Hendricks.  Hopefully Grabovski and rookie Tom Wilson will have good seasons.
> Be interesting to see where the folks who predict the different conferences and divisions pick the Caps to finish, I see them battling Carolina and Columbus for the bottom 3 places.  Ive been a Cap fan from day one, sure I'd like them to come in first but with all the teams now in their division, I feel they are not as strong a team as some of the others.
> We made the playoffs mostly by coming in first in our division for the past so many years, dont think we are a first place team now, we have to depend on being one of the top 8 teams in points now.



I beg to differ.... They started to gel into the Oates system in the 2nd half of the shortened season. Remember, they had no pre-season nor training camp w/ the new Coach. As far as center "problems", a healthy Brooks Laich is capable of 40 to 50 points as well as Grabovski. As far as your comment about where they finished last year, only Pitt, Montreal and Boston had more points in the East, so not sure where you came up with those stats...I think the Caps will be at the top of the mix of the Metro (gag) Division throughout the whole season battling the Penguins for first..  Tonight was their last pre-season game. They went 4-0-4. Wilson does look good. Hope he is on the bench.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hank said:


> I beg to differ.... They started to gel into the Oates system in the 2nd half of the shortened season. Remember, they had no pre-season nor training camp w/ the new Coach. As far as center "problems", a healthy Brooks Laich is capable of 40 to 50 points as well as Grabovski. As far as your comment about where they finished last year, only Pitt, Montreal and Boston had more points in the East, so not sure where you came up with those stats...I think the Caps will be at the top of the mix of the Metro (gag) Division throughout the whole season battling the Penguins for first..  Tonight was their last pre-season game. They went 4-0-4. Wilson does look good. Hope he is on the bench.



 Opp's where did I get those stats, checking back I dont know what I was looking at.   Yes they started playing better toward the end of the year.
 I like the guy but Brooks Laich is a injury waiting to happen, he's already hurt this season.   Grabovski, I like and under Oates he could turn out to be a 25-30 goal scorer.   I just feel points are going to be harder to come by in the Metro division, then the old South East Division, the calibar of the teams are so much better.    Cheers  to another season.    

 Lets not let folks jump on our wagon as the regular season comes to a close in April 2014, we were here from the start, make Dipstick and others run behind it

 UPDATE UPDATE  This just in.

 I just picked up my Sports Illustrated for the first time since it came Thursday.   Besides having Sidney Crosby (yuk) on the cover, it has the NHL Predictions for the season.  Not looking so rosie for the Caps, in the East they are picking them 11th out of 16.  Bottom 3 in the Metro. With a wait till next year heading.  Saying expect the transplants from the weak Southeast Division to struggle.  Also, with a lack of upgrades will make the Caps middle of the pack at best.
 The picks they have in the East only 3 are from the Metro (horrible name) 5 are from the Atllantic (why are they the Atlantic, teams in the Metro are closer to the ocean then they are, NHL should swap names).
 So as much as I hate to say it, SI pretty much agree's with my predictions.  Would like to see your optimistic prediction come true, but dont think its going to happen.
 They pick the Stanley Cup Finals to Pittsburgh and Chicago, with the Blackhawks winning it all.


----------



## Hank

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Opp's where did I get those stats, checking back I dont know what I was looking at.   Yes they started playing better toward the end of the year.
> I like the guy but Brooks Laich is a injury waiting to happen, he's already hurt this season.   Grabovski, I like and under Oates he could turn out to be a 25-30 goal scorer.   I just feel points are going to be harder to come by in the Metro division, then the old South East Division, the calibar of the teams are so much better.    Cheers  to another season.
> 
> Lets not let folks jump on our wagon as the regular season comes to a close in April 2014, we were here from the start, make Dipstick and others run behind it
> 
> UPDATE UPDATE  This just in.
> 
> I just picked up my Sports Illustrated for the first time since it came Thursday.   Besides having Sidney Crosby (yuk) on the cover, it has the NHL Predictions for the season.  Not looking so rosie for the Caps, in the East they are picking them 11th out of 16.  Bottom 3 in the Metro. With a wait till next year heading.  Saying expect the transplants from the weak Southeast Division to struggle.  Also, with a lack of upgrades will make the Caps middle of the pack at best.
> The picks they have in the East only 3 are from the Metro (horrible name) 5 are from the Atllantic (why are they the Atlantic, teams in the Metro are closer to the ocean then they are, NHL should swap names).
> So as much as I hate to say it, SI pretty much agree's with my predictions.  Would like to see your optimistic prediction come true, but dont think its going to happen.
> They pick the Stanley Cup Finals to Pittsburgh and Chicago, with the Blackhawks winning it all.



Ehhh.... The media hates the Caps. They never get any respect from the sports rags or broadcasters, especially Mike Milbury and those azzwipes, Don Cherry & Pierre McGuire. When do they pick the Caps to do well? I would rather listen to Andy before those jack offs (ok, maybe that was extreme)...  Travel time is not so extreme with the realignment, so that should be a factor for all teams except Tampa & Florida. And Laich is slated to start in the season opener.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Well Caps had to let go of a player to make room under the salary cap and it looks like Mathieu Perreault was the one.  This move enabled them to keep 2, 19yr olds on the roster to start the season, Wilson and Carrick, I find that interesting with those 2 young guys been awhile since that has happened.
 I liked Perreault, for his hustle and he was a fan favorite, but his scoring was lacking.  Now with former coach Bruce Boudreau maybe he will get that scoring touch back he is only 25, but seems to have been a Capital forever, which was actually 7 years, his whole hockey career with the Caps.


----------



## Hank

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Well Caps had to let go of a player to make room under the salary cap and it looks like Mathieu Perreault was the one.  This move enabled them to keep 2, 19yr olds on the roster to start the season, Wilson and Carrick, I find that interesting with those 2 young guys been awhile since that has happened.
> I liked Perreault, for his hustle and he was a fan favorite, but his scoring was lacking.  Now with former coach Bruce Boudreau maybe he will get that scoring touch back he is only 25, but seems to have been a Capital forever, which was actually 7 years, his whole hockey career with the Caps.



Someone had to be the sacrificial lamb. I didn't shed a tear. McPhee is probably trying to make up for the idiotic trade of Filip Forsberg by bringing Wilson & Carrick into the mix.


----------



## Beta

Hank said:


> Ehhh.... The media hates the Caps. They never get any respect from the sports rags or broadcasters, especially Mike Milbury and those azzwipes, Don Cherry & Pierre McGuire. When do they pick the Caps to do well? I would rather listen to Andy before those jack offs (ok, maybe that was extreme)...  Travel time is not so extreme with the realignment, so that should be a factor for all teams except Tampa & *Florida*. And Laich is slated to start in the season opener.



Florida is going to wipe the floor with everyone this year!  

And by that I mean, as long as they don't finish in last place again, it'll be a good year!  

I think the media is hating on the Caps because most teams improved but they didn't really do much.  So we'll see how the season goes.  I don't put any stock in the preseason experts bull#### because most of the media follows the talking heads.  There are always "surprise" teams that NOBODY picked to do anything, which is only because the mainstream media is too lazy to do its own research and make daring picks.


----------



## Baz

Well what do ya know......tonight the Capitals will *finally* get the opportunity to witness a Stanley Cup Championship banner being raised to the rafters!  

Game on!


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Well what do ya know......tonight the Capitals will finally get the opportunity to witness a Stanley Cup Championship banner being raised to the rafters!
> 
> Game on!



Ass!


----------



## Sweet 16

I liked some of what I saw last night but not all of it.  We still need some work, particularly on D.  Hotboy did not have a good night either.  The champs are a pretty team to watch.  Thank God we don't play them again until April but by then they'll probably be 81-0-0.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

If a team can look good in losing the Caps did last, fought back several times to tie the game up, I liked the more offensive output. Its alot nicer then the low scoring games of the past few years.  Of course 3 of the goals came when the Blackhawks were down a man.  When Caps were on the 5 on 3, I thought for sure they'd score, powerplay looked good.  When Caps signed Grabovski, Oates must have seen or knew of his problems elswhere and figured he needed a change of scenery.  I remember when they signed him, I saw an article where Grabovski said he signed with the Caps because after talking with Oates , he was so impressed how Oates believed in him and would help him get back to being a good goal scorer again.  Well it must be working a hat-trick and assist in his first game as a Cap.  Holtby didnot look all that sharp, he did make a few great saves, but you can't be letting in 5 goals a game and expect to win games.


----------



## Hank

Holtby looked rusty & uncomfortable.... I have never been sold on him as a starter. I like Neuvy. 

And Roberio who? Grabovski is a beast!


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> Holtby looked rusty & uncomfortable.... I have never been sold on him as a starter. I like Neuvy.
> 
> And Roberio who? *Grabovski is a beast!*



^this^

3 goals in 4 shots plus an assist -- not too shabby!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hank said:


> Holtby looked rusty & uncomfortable.... I have never been sold on him as a starter. I like Neuvy.
> 
> And Roberio who? Grabovski is a beast!



 Holtby looked great in that one playoff series couple of seasons back and everybody went Holtby crazy (I admit even me and I wore my Holtby shirt the other night) but I think they really treated Neuvy wrong after that, heck I think he won something like 27 games (without looking it up) that season before the playoffs but injuries just before the playoffs put him on the bench.   Since then Holtby has always been named #1 and Neuvy the backup.

 Roberio who, that would be Michael Roberio,  its now Mikhail (I guess Michael spelt differently in some foregin country) Grabovski.  Heck I said earlier in this thread, I hoped he'd maybe get 25 goals Im raising it to 30 goals.  He was a beast in the Blackhawk game.


----------



## Baz

Pittsburgh finally enters the fray tonight vs. the Devils.  I hate watching any game vs. the boring Devils and that boring trap.  Oh well, still excited to get the season started.


----------



## Crewdawg141

Caps played good tonight for a heck of a come back.  Too bad Holtby seems to have lost his confidence in the crease.  Thank goodness for Neuvy!


----------



## Sweet 16

Crewdawg141 said:


> Caps played good tonight for a heck of a come back.  Too bad Holtby seems to have lost his confidence in the crease.  Thank goodness for Neuvy!



Hotboy just looked unhappy the entire time, even before he got the hook.  He needs to cut his hair.

As for the rest of my Caps.....      Ovie, Grabo and Backsie are 1st, 2nd and 3rd right now!!!


----------



## Beta

I can't believe the Caps won last night.  I took a look and saw it was 4-0 at the end of the 1st.  I never would have thought they'd win 5-4 in OT.  Wow.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Great game! 

Congrats to Carrick on his first goal too.

I can't imagine being 19 and playing for the Caps.


----------



## Baz

2 games in for the Pens and so far so good. 


Not so much in Flyersland.:



> The Philadelphia Flyers reportedly have fired coach Peter Laviolette and replaced him with assistant coach Craig Berube.
> 
> The team announced it will hold a press conference Monday at 11 a.m., with team president Peter Luukko and general manager Paul Holmgren in attendance.
> 
> The Flyers lost 2-1 to the Carolina Hurricanes on Sunday, their third straight loss to open to the season. They next play Tuesday at home against the Florida Panthers.
> 
> According to TSN, three games is the earliest a coach has been fired in League history. Three coaches had been fired four games into a season, most recently Denis Savard by the Chicago Blackhawks in 2008. Also let go after four games were Ivan Hlinka by the Pittsburgh Penguins in 2000 and Jacques Demers by the Montreal Canadiens in 1995.



Report: Philadelphia Flyers fire Peter Laviolette, replace with Craig Berube - NHL.com - News

Talk about your short leashes.  Wow.


----------



## Baz

*DJ Doc-E *


----------



## Sweet 16

*You've gotta see this.....*

The kid is only 19!

<iframe src="http://video.nhl.com/videocenter/embed?playlist=454955" frameborder="0" width="640" height="395"></iframe>


----------



## Baz

This is pretty much sums up the slow start to the Caps season.  



> Capitals forward Joel Ward was trapped inside a hotel bathroom stall Saturday morning hours before the team squared off against the Stars in Dallas.



Washington Capitals player stuck in bathroom takes to Twitter - WTOP.com


----------



## Sweet 16

Baz said:


> This is pretty much sums up the slow start to the Caps season.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington Capitals player stuck in bathroom takes to Twitter - WTOP.com



Last week's news.  

ICYMI last night.....

Capitals score on three straight shots Video - NHL VideoCenter


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Baz said:


> This is pretty much sums up the slow start to the Caps season.
> 
> 
> 
> Washington Capitals player stuck in bathroom takes to Twitter - WTOP.com



Ward had a PRIME shot last night, but didn't get anything.


----------



## Baz

Penguins vs. Flyers, Round 1


----------



## Sweet 16

Chris0nllyn said:


> Ward had a PRIME shot last night, but didn't get anything.



He fanned on it two feet from the net.  Frustrating to watch.  On the other hand, I would hate to have been one of the guys blocking Ovie's shots.  Unreal.


----------



## JoeR

Baz said:


> Penguins vs. Flyers, Round 1



DING, DING DING.

Round one to the Pens!!!!!


----------



## Hank

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Yes Cap fans, looks to be a tuff year in the new division, maybe long time before we see playoffs in DC again.  Sorta like Maryland U., they are going get to know last place in that conference.  Dont like the name of the new division either, its horrible.



You may have been right....

They frustrate me!


----------



## Baz

JoeR said:


> DING, DING DING.
> 
> Round one to the Pens!!!!!


----------



## Hank

2-0 in the Great White North and 3-0 in past 3! Defense looked solid. Ovi's a beast. Grabo's pass through the defenders legs to Chim Chim was sweet!


----------



## Sweet 16

Ovie is playing like his hair is on fire!  Racing up and down the ice just like the old days.  I just hope the rest of the team keeps up and doesn't make he and Holtsy do all the work.


----------



## jg21

While they played great last night, D's gotta step up.  Almost makes one wish for Jeff Schultz.  On second thought...no it doesn't.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

jg21 said:


> While they played great last night, D's gotta step up.  Almost makes one wish for Jeff Schultz.  On second thought...no it doesn't.



 Poor Jeff was always getting bashed, dont know what but something about him I always liked,  maybe because he came through the Caps system, was slow as molasses, but that one year he led the Caps and pretty much the whole league in +/-.  After Bruce left it was down hill from there.  Dont think Hunter liked him one bit playing time wentto  nothing and healthy scratch status most nights.  I had been wondering what had happened to him recently while playing the Oilers (they have 2 Schultz's playing for them) when I kept hearing the name Schultz mentioned.   I asked my little Cap and league geek friend yesterday.  He went out west, is in L.A Kings minor league.
 Just a little thought:  Where are they now"   lol


----------



## jg21

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Poor Jeff was always getting bashed, dont know what but something about him I always liked,  maybe because he came through the Caps system, was slow as molasses, but that one year he led the Caps and pretty much the whole league in +/-.  After Bruce left it was down hill from there.  Dont think Hunter liked him one bit playing time wentto  nothing and healthy scratch status most nights.  I had been wondering what had happened to him recently while playing the Oilers (they have 2 Schultz's playing for them) when I kept hearing the name Schultz mentioned.   I asked my little Cap and league geek friend yesterday.  He went out west, is in L.A Kings minor league.
> Just a little thought:  Where are they now"   lol



Yeah, I always kind of liked him too. You're right; once Bruce left his time was done. Dale sure didn't care for him. Too slow, not physical enough. I've gotta believe there's an NHL spot for him somewhere.


----------



## Baz

That was one hell of a game between the Penguins and Bruins last night!  Playoff intensity from start to finish.  The end was eerily reminiscent of the finish to game 7 of the 2009 SCF!


----------



## Hank

Philly Sucks


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hank said:


> Philly Sucks



 You got that right.  Bunch of goons down by 7 and they start going after our guys.  Should be several suspensions for some of the goons.  Maybe Berube was the instigator?  Their goalie should get  more then just a game off.
Holtby got pounded, so did Urbon.   Glad they didnt give up a cheap goal at  the end, about time Holtby got the shutout.


----------



## Hank

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> You got that right.  Bunch of goons down by 7 and they start going after our guys.  Should be several suspensions for some of the goons.  Maybe Berube was the instigator?  Their goalie should get  more then just a game off.
> Holtby got pounded, so did Urbon.   Glad they didnt give up a cheap goal at  the end, about time Holtby got the shutout.



Funny thing is that 2 of their players, Downie & Lecavalier had to miss last nights game from being roughed up by the Caps. Downie w/ a Concussion & Lecavalier with busted teef.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hank said:


> Funny thing is that 2 of their players, Downie & Lecavalier had to miss last nights game from being roughed up by the Caps. Downie w/ a Concussion & Lecavalier with busted teef.



 Good they deserved it.  Neuvy was going to start last night anyway, but wonder how Holtby felt today, he had one huge goose egg on his forehead. He was quite pissed after the game about the fight when asked about it after the game, he just walked away from the reporters.  He was suckered into that fight, wasnt expecting it but had to try to defend himself.  As he was getting pounded, Latta could only stand there and watch, he was warned by the referee's to not get involved.


----------



## Hank

Damn, they looked good!

I love how all the caps "fans" remark that they are a better team when Ovi is out of the lineup. Whatever!

Wilson was one happy kid last night!


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> Damn, they looked good!
> 
> I love how all the caps "fans" remark that they are a better team when Ovi is out of the lineup. Whatever!
> 
> *Wilson was one happy kid last night*!



He sure had a poop-eating grin on his face!

It was good to see the team step up while Ovie was out but there's no replacing him, as evidenced last night.


----------



## Hank

Sweet 16 said:


> He sure had a poop-eating grin on his face!
> 
> It was good to see the team step up while Ovie was out but there's no replacing him, as evidenced last night.



Can you imagine... Your first NHL goal and it was assisted by one of the best hockey players ever! So psyched for him! And not to mention Wilson's assist sliding on his ass! Good stuff!


----------



## Hank

Penguins spanked by the Rangers 5-1


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> Penguins spanked by the Rangers 5-1



Ow....ouchie!


----------



## Hank

Caps knockin' on Pitt's door for first in the Metropolitan  Division!!!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Penguins spanked by the Rangers 5-1





Sweet 16 said:


> Ow....ouchie!



:shrug:  Every now and then even good teams have bad games.


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Caps knockin' on Pitt's door for first in the Metropolitan  Division!!!



  Only 66 games left 'til the playoffs!


----------



## Sweet 16

Happy the Caps managed to pull that one off.  That was some sick SO goal by Backsie!


----------



## Hank

Sweet 16 said:


> Happy the Caps managed to pull that one off.  That was some sick SO goal by Backsie!



Yeah, they looked terrible but I will take  the win!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Both the Redskin game and Cap game came down to a very critical play, and they both happened at the same time was hard flipping back and forth.  RG3 running down to the 1 yard line with time running out in the half, Caps in the shoot out, I missed Backstrom goal it all happened so quickly. I did flip back and watch the Wild player miss his shot, then back to Skins, then they got their touchdown.  Ive watched sports on TV for a zillion years and cant remember something like that happening to me before.

 After Skins first half thought we were going to sweep the Minnesota teams last night.


----------



## sexy_pants

Anyone looking for tickets for the game on Tuesday the 12th, which is at 7pm? I have 2 seasons tickets for sale.


----------



## Sweet 16

Thanks for the gray hairs Caps!  Way to pull that one out of your butts though.  JC74 + MoJo + Ovie = OTGWG


----------



## sexy_pants

CAPS tickets, CAPS tickets----anyone interested in any of the weekday and/or weekend games throughout the rest of the season??

Section 419
Row K
Seats 7 & 8

Just PM me on any interested games and i'll tell you the price, as they vary per game


----------



## b23hqb

Well, my TB Lightning, off to a great start, have just lost Stamkos, one of the top two or three players in the game, probably for the season due that breakaway goal post in Boston that didn't quite breakaway as it should have - but Stamkos's leg sure took the damage. Big owch.

They won last night. I just hope the next man up mans up like they should.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Way to go, took awhile, 1st place CAPS.


----------



## Baz

Round 1 tonight!  

Should be a fun game.  Hopefully the Penguins' scoring drought ends tonight.....open those floodgates!!!


----------



## Hank

#### the Penguins


----------



## JoeR

Hank said:


> #### the Penguins



I think the Pens just did that to the Caps!!!!!!!!

Was kind of fun hearing the crowd cheering when the Pens scored. It was loud enough to hear on the TV broadcast. Kind of like when Steeler fans take over FedEx. As a matter of fact also happened in Nationals Park during the 4 game series this past summer when the Pirates were in town.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Caps played like garbage last night.


----------



## Sweet 16

Chris0nllyn said:


> Caps played like garbage last night.



I'll never understand why we don't put up more of a fight against these guys.  No sense of urgency whatsoever last night.  Although Ovie did have some rifle shots, they either missed by a hair or were blocked altogether.  Back-checking sucked.  JC74 with his back to the loose puck in the neutral zone boggles my mind.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

This always happens to the Caps and the Skins when they are the featured game on TV.  They crap a big one.  I saw this coming, next time put  Neuvy in goal, Holtby has never beaten the Pens.  Hate to see this season come down to facing Pens in playoffs  Our D is inexperince right now except for JC and Alzner and we are getting killed with shots on goal, other teams are doubling up on us.  The second line hasnt done much in several games now, the 3rd line has cooled way down since a few weeks back when they were hot.  4th line has been pretty scrappy out there and has done well by letting the other lines take a break.  1st line has been playing average, Ovie's been getting some goals, Backstrom and MJ been getting alot of assist.  Need some lines to start scoring.  Id' sit either Browyer or Erat for couple of games and replace with Fehr to see if that could put a spark in that line.

 Skins play big Monday night game this week, look out for another big dump.


----------



## Baz

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Way to go, took awhile, 1st place CAPS.



That must have been an exhilarating day or two for Caps fans.  

Round 2 tonight.  

Pens hoping to stretch their lead over Boston for the East, Caps hoping to....um....well, keep from falling further back.  

Should be fun!


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> That must have been an exhilarating day or two for Caps fans.
> 
> Round 2 tonight.
> 
> Pens hoping to stretch their lead over Boston for the East, Caps hoping to....um....well, keep from falling further back.
> 
> Should be fun!



Seeing how the Caps have been consistently in 2nd and still are, how are they falling back?


----------



## desertrat

Hank said:


> Seeing how the Caps have been consistently in 2nd and still are, how are they falling back?



11 games back now, I think last I looked it was 8.


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Seeing how the Caps have been consistently in 2nd and still are, how are they falling back?



Seriously?

The Caps have consistently been in 2nd place in the division, certainly not in the conference.  They are currently 16 points behind the Pens, which shows they have been falling back quite a bit.  Tonight, they hope to not fall back by another point or two.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Seriously?
> 
> The Caps have consistently been in 2nd place in the division, certainly not I'm the conference.  They are currently 16 points behind the Pens, which shows they have been falling back quite a bit.  Tonight, they hope to not fall back by another point or two.



Ok, your point? They are still in second and would make the playoffs. Obviously it would take a lot of bad luck on the Pens part for the Caps to win the division.


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Ok, your point? They are still in second and would make the playoffs. Obviously it would take a lot of bad luck on the Pens part for the Caps to win the division.



They're only 2 points on the plus side of missing the playoffs, as of today.  But hey, they're in 2nd place.  No worries.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> They're only 2 points on the plus side of missing the playoffs, as of today.  But hey, they're in 2nd place.  No worries.



I hope you fall off your bandwagon and break something. Caps will make the playoffs.


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> I hope you fall off your bandwagon and break something. Caps will make the playoffs.



   I'm sure they will.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> I'm sure they will.



Weasel


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hank said:


> I hope you fall off your bandwagon and break something. Caps will make the playoffs.



 I'd like to hope so.  Check the standings after tonight, (Thursday), I think if several of the teams below the Caps or tied with them win tonight, they could drop big time in the standings.
 By the Olympic break, we should know if Caps will make the playoffs, its going to be really hard.
 Caps have to do something with their goaltending mess.  Neuvy upped his worth with the game he played last night, IMO they should trade Holtby, and keep Neuvy.  He's gotten a pretty raw deal the last couple of years, He was our main man couple of seasons ago, he got hurt right at the end of the season, they had no one to go into the playoffs with, they bring Holtby up he plays great in playoffs and all of a sudden he's our number 1 goalie.


----------



## Hank

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I'd like to hope so.  Check the standings after tonight, (Thursday), I think if several of the teams below the Caps or tied with them win tonight, they could drop big time in the standings.
> By the Olympic break, we should know if Caps will make the playoffs, its going to be really hard.
> Caps have to do something with their goaltending mess.  Neuvy upped his worth with the game he played last night, IMO they should trade Holtby, and keep Neuvy.  He's gotten a pretty raw deal the last couple of years, He was our main man couple of seasons ago, he got hurt right at the end of the season, they had no one to go into the playoffs with, they bring Holtby up he plays great in playoffs and all of a sudden he's our number 1 goalie.



I was disappointed Grubauer was not in net last night despite it being back to back games. He is our starting goalie and looks the best out of the three. You're not going to get much for Holtby if you were to trade him. Throw in Mike Green & Erat and find a scoring forward. On another note, that Ovie goal last night when he was slashed with a no call was sick! And on another, another note I can't stand shootouts and think they should go back to playing for a win or tie in overtime...

I still stand by my prediction that they will make the playoffs.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I still think it was a great game, and more competitive than I thought it would be.

I agree that Grubauer should have been goalie last night, but Neuvy did good.


----------



## Sweet 16

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I'd like to hope so.  Check the standings after tonight, (Thursday), I think if several of the teams below the Caps or tied with them win tonight, they could drop big time in the standings.
> By the Olympic break, we should know if Caps will make the playoffs, its going to be really hard.
> Caps have to do something with their goaltending mess.  Neuvy upped his worth with the game he played last night, IMO they should trade Holtby, and keep Neuvy.  He's gotten a pretty raw deal the last couple of years, He was our main man couple of seasons ago, he got hurt right at the end of the season, they had no one to go into the playoffs with, they bring Holtby up he plays great in playoffs and all of a sudden he's our number 1 goalie.



It was not so long ago we were calling him The Holtbeast, with good reason.  Every goalie slumps now and then, sometimes for a few games, sometimes for a whole season and sometimes they bounce back with a vengeance.  For now, I'd definitely say Grubi #1 and Neuvy #2.  Even though he has far more games, Holts is trailing way behind them in SV% and GAA.  This makes me sad.


----------



## Hank

I was never sold on Holtby.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hank said:


> I was disappointed Grubauer was not in net last night despite it being back to back games. He is our starting goalie and looks the best out of the three. You're not going to get much for Holtby if you were to trade him. Throw in Mike Green & Erat and find a scoring forward. On another note, that Ovie goal last night when he was slashed with a no call was sick! And on another, another note I can't stand shootouts and think they should go back to playing for a win or tie in overtime...
> 
> I still stand by my prediction that they will make the playoffs.



 Talking trade, Ive been saying Caps should bundle a monster trade with a goalie either Nuevy or Holtby, and my other 2 players might be a surprise to some people, they include Troy Brouwer, he can't shoot a shot on goal to save his life, always wide to the left, right or over the net, and Brooks Laich, these 2 guys arent scoring like they should, I know Brooksie got lucky and scored shorthanded the othernight.  Your trade of a goalie and Erat and Green would also be good for some other team to make.  About a month ago you could have thrown Orlov into a trade with Erat and Nuevy, and gotten the 3 guys who wanted out of town out of town.  But Orlov is playing like he was a couple of years ago, really good.  With the 19yr old kid Carrick playing like he is and Orlov playing good, maybe you could trade Green.  Caps need some offensive kids in the system, down in Hershey or the ECHL.  I dont know of any at this time.  There is a Russian player somewhere down on the farm, cant remember his name thats suppose to be on the offense I think.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Ive gotta vent.  Watching Blue Jacket game, just how many times has Tom Wilson screwed up.  We have a powerplay coming up and he has to go and get a penalty, before the whistle even blows.  I bet Oates would just love to go and smack that kid up beside the head with a hockey stick.  He alone has cost the Caps several goals by stupid penalties.  Send him down to Hershey, let him start riding buses to games instead of flying, maybe he will miss being in the big leagues.  Give Erat his place on the 4th line.
 So frustrating watching this team play, they are out playing the Blue Jackets, lots of chances, then the penalty and then another late goal given up wth under 1 minute to play.

 Oh any notice that they dropped 2-3 places in the standings last night, before you know it the Blue Jackets will be ahead of them.

 End of rant time for 2nd period.


----------



## Hank

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> There is a Russian player somewhere down on the farm, cant remember his name thats suppose to be on the offense I think.



Kuznetsov... Says he is coming to play next season... Evgeny Kuznetsov Ends Negotiations With Traktor, Reiterates He Will Play For Capitals After This Season

My opinion and I have been saying it for years, Fire George McPhee!


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> Kuznetsov... Says he is coming to play next season... Evgeny Kuznetsov Ends Negotiations With Traktor, Reiterates He Will Play For Capitals After This Season
> 
> My opinion and I have been saying it for years, Fire George McPhee!



He tweeted a pic of his visa application yesterday.  Hopefully there's a team left when he gets here, assuming he still actually wants to come here.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Would be nice for him to arrive tomorrow,  lol.  This Caps team is now only 3 points out of last place in the Metro, and have probably their roughest part of the schedule coming up and playing these games on the road. Article in the  Washington Times about Caps today, saying that they maybe playing golf by April 15th this year.
 This team is in big trouble, they fired Bruce (big mistake) after 8 game losing streak is Adam going to be gone soon, he's at 6 now and counting.


----------



## Hank

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> This team is in big trouble, they fired Bruce (big mistake) after 8 game losing streak is Adam going to be gone soon, he's at 6 now and counting.



With McPhee as the GM, I wouldn't doubt it. He needs to go! Come on, Teddy!!!


----------



## DipStick

The NHL "Stadium Series" diminishes the appeal of the Winter Classic.

There, I said it.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

DipStick said:


> The NHL "Stadium Series" diminishes the appeal of the Winter Classic.
> 
> There, I said it.



I like them.

There's something about an open air rink and snow falling that screams, "Hockey".

I like the throwback uniforms during the Winter Classic.

Really looking forward to next year's Winter Classic right here in DC.


----------



## b23hqb

DipStick said:


> The NHL "Stadium Series" diminishes the appeal of the Winter Classic.
> 
> There, I said it.



It does. Maybe one other game per season would keep the TV excitement around.


----------



## Hank

DipStick said:


> The NHL "Stadium Series" diminishes the appeal of the Winter Classic.
> 
> There, I said it.



Not for a true fan of the sport! Sorry, RaceBoy!

Record ratings for outdoor games in L.A. and New York | ProHockeyTalk


----------



## Sweet 16

Chris0nllyn said:


> I like them.
> 
> There's something about an open air rink and snow falling that screams, "Hockey".
> 
> I like the throwback uniforms during the Winter Classic.
> 
> Really looking forward to *next year's Winter Classic right here in DC*.



Yeah, except that it will probably be 50 degrees and rainy with our luck.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Sweet 16 said:


> Yeah, except that it will probably be 50 degrees and rainy with our luck.



 True.





So, Holtby is holding it down.....way too close last night, but I'll take the win.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> True.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Holtby is holding it down.....way too close last night, but I'll take the win.



A couple of those were defensive breakdowns.....shocker!

At least Green showed up.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> A couple of those were defensive breakdowns.....shocker!
> 
> At least Green showed up.



Yea, at least the 1 goal by Buffalo should have been chipped away from the net. There's no excuse for having 3 rebounds, and no Capital there for net presence.

I swear, it's like every time I start to doubt him, and want him to get traded, he plays like this. (I still think we should trade him. He's got, what, $6 Million in salary cap hit next year? After his playing, he may be worth looking at for some teams)

Not just his 2 goals, but he was skating great last night. Puck handling was great.


I think we should go after Saber's goalie Miller before the trade deadline.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Yea, at least the 1 goal by Buffalo should have been chipped away from the net. There's no excuse for having 3 rebounds, and no Capital there for net presence.
> 
> I swear, it's like every time I start to doubt him, and want him to get traded, he plays like this. (I still think we should trade him. He's got, what, $6 Million in salary cap hit next year? After his playing, he may be worth looking at for some teams)
> 
> Not just his 2 goals, but he was skating great last night. Puck handling was great.
> 
> 
> I think we should go after Saber's goalie Miller before the trade deadline.



Green is a hard sell. Often injured and inconsistent play. Someone will take him, though not sure what we can get without packaging a deal. A move for Miller would be nice, unfortunately our GM is an idiot.


----------



## Sweet 16

Chris0nllyn said:


> Yea, at least the 1 goal by Buffalo should have been chipped away from the net. There's no excuse for having 3 rebounds, and no Capital there for net presence.
> 
> I swear, it's like every time I start to doubt him, and want him to get traded, he plays like this. (I still think we should trade him. He's got, what, $6 Million in salary cap hit next year? After his playing, he may be worth looking at for some teams)
> 
> Not just his 2 goals, but he was skating great last night. Puck handling was great.
> 
> 
> *I think we should go after Saber's goalie Miller before the trade deadline.*



That would be awesome but waaaaayyy too 'spensive for us.  RMNB did a story yesterday on why that wouldn't be feasible.  He's a UFA pulling down approx. $7M and Holtby and Neuvy together are only about $3.5M or something like that.

Ah, here it is.....  No, Ryan Miller and the Capitals Wouldn’t Be a “Fit”

Oops, forgot to mention Ovie's FOUR POINT game!!!


----------



## Hank

Rumblings that Jersey might move Brodeur.


----------



## DipStick

I just flipped over to NBC Sports Network and there's another NHL Stadium Series game on.  ####ing yawn.   Either play games outside on a regular basis or only have one or two a year.


----------



## Hank

DipStick said:


> I just flipped over to NBC Sports Network and there's another NHL Stadium Series game on.  ####ing yawn.   Either play games outside on a regular basis or only have one or two a year.



Why does it matter whether they play inside or out, it's still a hockey game.You make no sense. 6 games outdoors


----------



## DipStick

Hank said:


> Why does it matter whether they play inside or out, it's still a hockey game.You make no sense. 6 games outdoors



It's gimmicky.  That's why.


----------



## Hank

DipStick said:


> It's gimmicky.  That's why.



No, Dip.... It's called Marketing.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hank said:


> Rumblings that Jersey might move Brodeur.



 Isnt he in his mid 30's.  Jersey's team is really old, they better go for it now cause Jagr and Zubrius and couple others dont have many years left.
 Its too bad Jagr didnot work out here, he's really a awesome player doing what he is, at what 42 years old.
 I hated him in Pittsburgh, liked him when he came here, hated him after he left, but I really admire the guy now.


----------



## jg21

So, is the latest Russian Olympic hockey disappointment going to send Ovi into a season-affecting funk when he comes back to the Caps?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

jg21 said:


> So, is the latest Russian Olympic hockey disappointment going to send Ovi into a season-affecting funk when he comes back to the Caps?



 Heck they may even send him off to prison or revoke his citizenship, they cant be happy campers about the outcome.


----------



## Sweet 16

jg21 said:


> So, is the latest Russian Olympic hockey disappointment going to send Ovi into a season-affecting funk when he comes back to the Caps?



Why would he?  He alone didn't fail, his team did, despite the Russian coach throwing Ovie under the bus.  I don't know why everyone's blaming him, when he wasn't the one wearning the 'C' and there was plenty of NHL/KHL firepower on that team that underperformed.  Currently, he's on pace for 55+ goals this season with a lot of games left.


----------



## Hank

Sweet 16 said:


> Why would he?  He alone didn't fail, his team did, despite the Russian coach throwing Ovie under the bus.  I don't know why everyone's blaming him, when he wasn't the one wearning the 'C' and there was plenty of NHL/KHL firepower on that team that underperformed.  Currently, he's on pace for 55+ goals this season with a lot of games left.



Yeah, no doubt. Where in the Hell was Malkin? What did he do?


----------



## jg21

Sweet 16 said:


> Why would he?  He alone didn't fail, his team did, despite the Russian coach throwing Ovie under the bus.  I don't know why everyone's blaming him, when he wasn't the one wearning the 'C' and there was plenty of NHL/KHL firepower on that team that underperformed.  Currently, he's on pace for 55+ goals this season with a lot of games left.




I agree, but in 2010 he seemed to go off a cliff after the Olympics.  He was so up for these games, I think it'll take some time for him to get over it. 

Too much talent on that team to score so few goals.  And of course the whole Bob vs. Varly angle.


----------



## Sweet 16

Hank said:


> Yeah, no doubt. *Where in the Hell was Malkin*? What did he do?



He was busy hogging the puck and not scoring.  Consequently, even though they advanced, his NHL linemate isn't doing much either.

I read a good article yesterday that put more blame on the coach for trying to force square pegs into round holes and totally screwing up the PP.  Yes, the players weren't executing or adjusting well but it's not always entirely their fault.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Good trade by Capitals today getting Dustin Penner, 10 year vet. who can score he had 35 points this season proably puts him the top 5 of the Caps for scoring.  Only giving up a 4th round pick.


----------



## jg21

That's a good signing. 
Now let's trade Erat and get something in return.   Mike Green can go too.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

jg21 said:


> That's a good signing.
> Now let's trade Erat and get something in return.   Mike Green can go too.



Erat is gone.

They got Chris Brown, Rostislav Klesla (both from Phoenix) and a 2015 4th round pick for Erat and Mitchell.


----------



## b23hqb

Captain Marty St Louis traded yesterday to the Rangers for their Captain, Ryan Callahan, with the Lightning set to get at least a second round, and possible pick in the draft as well.

St Louis' apparent discontent with Lightning GM Steve Yzerman for not selecting St Louis for the Canadian national team for the Olympics, and rumors of his desire to be traded to the Rangers "for his family" was causing some discontent both in the locker room and on the ice.

Hopefully, this works out well for both players, with the Rangers getting a very potential HOF player in his very waning years, while TB gets a player 10 years younger, much better defensively, but up for free agency in July.


----------



## Hank

Get Holtby out of there!!! All hail, Halak!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Get Holtby out of there!!! All hail, Halak!



Pretty sure Holtby can only play home games. He got his ass handed to him last night.

Other than the goals to send Philly out to a commanding lead, the game was great. Very physical. You see Erskin two-piece Lecavalier while?  Wilson and Luke Schenn pretty much hate each other at this point. 

http://www.broadstreethockey.com/20...brawl-video-john-erskine-vinny-lecavalier-get


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Pretty sure Holtby can only play home games. He got his ass handed to him last night.
> 
> Other than the goals to send Philly out to a commanding lead, the game was great. Very physical. You see Erskin two-piece Lecavalier while?  Wilson and Luke Schenn pretty much hate each other at this point.
> 
> http://www.broadstreethockey.com/20...brawl-video-john-erskine-vinny-lecavalier-get



How Big John got the game misconduct is beyond me. That was a BS call. 

I have never been sold on Holtby. Probably would have rather seen him go over Neuvy.

And of course Mike Green had an F Up last night! Bum!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> How Big John got the game misconduct is beyond me. That was a BS call.
> 
> I have never been sold on Holtby. Probably would have rather seen him go over Neuvy.
> 
> And of course Mike Green had an F Up last night! Bum!



Yea, I think Simmonds started it with Erskin, but the refs did a pretty bang up job getting all the penalities right. Well, most of them anyway. 

Holtby has had flashes of greatness. Last game at home he played great, but he's way too up and down for me.

Ah, Green....just like Holtby. A good game here and there, and that's about it.


----------



## jg21

Simmonds should have gotten 3rd man in. Green was hearing footsteps last night. Pathetic. 

Anyone think Calle is a one and done coach? His defense is leaving much to be desired. Of course, having some talent, other than Carlson and Alzner, that could actually play defense might help.


----------



## Hank

jg21 said:


> Simmonds should have gotten 3rd man in. Green was hearing footsteps last night. Pathetic.
> 
> Anyone think Calle is a one and done coach? His defense is leaving much to be desired. Of course, having some talent, other than Carlson and Alzner, that could actually play defense might help.



Well, Hillen is back and I think he is a good & smart defensive player... I like Orlov as well....Mike Green's +/- is a -11 w/ 8 goals. Probably logs about 15-18 minutes ice time per game...Terrible!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Defense was horrible last night. Poor Holtby actually did ok, but he was pretty much by himself.


----------



## Hank

Shots 43 to 16. Pathetic. GMGM needs to go! Someone needs to come in and put together a better team!


----------



## Baz

Feels like forever since Round 2, but Rounds 3 and 4 are happening in rapid fire succession!   Bring it, Craps!!!


----------



## Baz




----------



## Baz

4th and final round!!


----------



## Baz

SWEPT!!!!   


Weird how all four Caps fans disappeared during the home-and-home.  Huh.



On to the Philly home-and-home.  Wonder where their fans went.  :shrug:


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> SWEPT!!!!
> 
> Weird how all four Caps fans disappeared during the home-and-home.  Huh.
> 
> 
> 
> On to the Philly home-and-home.  Wonder where their fans went.  :shrug:



You're bandwagon, bro. You aren't worth going back and forth with.


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> You're bandwagon, bro. You aren't worth going back and forth with.



There you are!!!      Where ya been???


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> There you are!!!      Where ya been???



Right here. Caps fan for life, even if they relocate to another city... But for the real Pens fans, Pens are a good team. Caps played them tough, but not tough enough. Just hoping to make the playoffs at this point but it's kinda hard when you have had the same GM for 100 years making dumb move after dumb move.


----------



## Baz

The Caps team did play tough.  Ovie is a lazy slacker, just floating waiting for someone to pass the puck to him so he can one-time it from the left circle.  The new Russian (92?) has potential, and Halak, though past his glory days, kept 'em in it all game.

Greene is turrible.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> The Caps team did play tough.  Ovie is a lazy slacker, just floating waiting for someone to pass the puck to him so he can one-time it from the left circle.  The new Russian (92?) has potential, and Halak, though past his glory days, kept 'em in it all game.
> 
> Greene is turrible.



I have been down on Green for the past 3 seasons. Can't stand him.


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> I have been down on Green for the past 3 seasons. Can't stand him.



Green may be your version of our Letang.  Most of us would prefer he be a forward than a D-Man.

Hope the Caps can somehow snag that last playoff spot.  Would rather play the Caps in the 1st round than Philly/Detroit/Columbus.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Green may be your version of our Letang.  Most of us would prefer he be a forward than a D-Man.
> 
> Hope the Caps can somehow snag that last playoff spot.  Would rather play the Caps in the 1st round than Philly/Detroit/Columbus.



Philly is playing some good hockey.


----------



## Baz

Philly always is a tough match-up for the Pens.  They've been in their heads and made them act like retards.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Philly always is a tough match-up for the Pens.  They've been in their heads and made them act like retards.



Shutout!


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Philly always is a tough match-up for the Pens.  They've been in their heads and made them act like retards.





Hank said:


> Shutout!



Sweep! Figures when I root for the Pens, they blow it.


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Sweep! Figures when I root for the Pens, they blow it.



Philly swept the weekend, not the season series.

Saw this coming 2 miles away.  Early Saturday/Sunday afternoon starts + Flyers = Penguins crapfest.  Hopefully this stumble causes them to regain some focus.  Sleep walking through March isn't a good way to set up for a playoff run.


----------



## JoeR

Baz said:


> Philly swept the weekend, not the season series.
> 
> Saw this coming 2 miles away.  Early Saturday/Sunday afternoon starts + Flyers = Penguins crapfest.  Hopefully this stumble causes them to regain some focus.  Sleep walking through March isn't a good way to set up for a playoff run.



Got that right. For whatever reason nationally televised weekend games vs the Flyers never end well. Got one more game against Philly(2nd to last game). Hopefully it will be a meaningless game when it comes to the playoffs and we can rest some important players. Don't trust the Flyers when it comes to cheap shots. Also looks like Latang and Bennett might be back sooner than expected. Both cleared for full practice.

http://www.post-gazette.com/sports/...ng-Bennett-fully-cleared/stories/201403170085


----------



## Baz

JoeR said:


> Got that right. For whatever reason nationally televised weekend games vs the Flyers never end well. Got one more game against Philly(2nd to last game). Hopefully it will be a meaningless game when it comes to the playoffs and we can rest some important players. Don't trust the Flyers when it comes to cheap shots. Also looks like Latang and Bennett might be back sooner than expected. Both cleared for full practice.
> 
> http://www.post-gazette.com/sports/...ng-Bennett-fully-cleared/stories/201403170085



That's some unexpected good news about Letang.  Didn't expect to see him in practice this soon and figured he'd be out the rest of the season.  Would be nice to see the injury report empty out by the playoffs.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Philly swept the weekend, not the season series.
> 
> Saw this coming 2 miles away.  Early Saturday/Sunday afternoon starts + Flyers = Penguins crapfest.  Hopefully this stumble causes them to regain some focus.  Sleep walking through March isn't a good way to set up for a playoff run.



Bums


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hell of a game last night....at least what I could stay up and watch.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Hell of a game last night....at least what I could stay up and watch.



Yeah, I am definitely happy with Halak in net and their defense is better with Hillen healthy. He is a solid player.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Yeah, I am definitely happy with Halak in net and their defense is better with Hillen healthy. He is a solid player.



Halak had a few amazing saves. 

Caps were outshot big time, and he stepped in when needed. 

Passing and overall puck handling skills were fantastic last night, by everyone.

And how about Joel Ward? Wardo is on fire!


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Halak had a few amazing saves.
> 
> Caps were outshot big time, and he stepped in when needed.
> 
> Passing and overall puck handling skills were fantastic last night, by everyone.
> 
> And how about Joel Ward? Wardo is on fire!



And Brouwer...


----------



## Hank

This was at the end of the game... Ovie took Matty down.

http://www.russianmachineneverbreak...cal-with-mathieu-perreault-and-its-weird-gif/


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> And Brouwer...



And Wlson...

they just need to keep it up. these next 2 games are going to be tough.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Very good game last night lets have 2 more like that.  Damn Flyers keep winning, and against teams they could have easly lost too.  Pens and Blackhawks.  Not getting alot of help from other teams either, only moved up to tie Columbus with the win last night.


----------



## Hank

Yo Bazzy! What up with all the turmoil in *S*hittsburgh? Just in time for playoffs!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Yo Bazzy! What up with all the turmoil in *S*hittsburgh? Just in time for playoffs!



Things in Pittsburgh are fine.   They went on a 3 game losing skid,  which is rare for them...So concerns needed to be addressed.   Have since won 2 and should secure the Metro division shortly .   Look to be the #2 seed.... Boston has been tearing it up. 

How 'bout those Caps?   Sure are taking their time locking up a playoff spot.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Doesnt look like the Caps will be around in the first round this year for some team to beat them and send them home in 4 or 5 games.  If for some reason they should sneak in, they will probably end up playing a #1 or #2 seed who will send thm packing.  I thought Oates was going to be a good coach, but he and McPhee need to go.   Time for baseball  GO NATS and O"s


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I'm starting to wonder about Oates also.

I know he's switching the lines up to see who can do it, but the 3rd line (Brouwer, Ward, Fehr, etc) have been propping this team up. They've scored something like half the goals for the team in the past month or so.

Time to bump those guys up.


----------



## Hank

"Multiple sources confirm that Capital boss George McPhee is on the hot seat.”

— hockeyrodent.com, circa . . . 2003 

Seriously, I looked it up.

McPhee also was on the “hot seat” in 2002, according to a, uh, reliable Washington Post report. In 2007 a Baltimore TV station claimed “Caps GM George McPhee is squarely on the hot seat,” which sounds so scorching.

There was also this ominous warning just 14 months ago from Japers’ Rink : “His 15th season could also be his last.”

Boy, we sure know how to read Ted Leonsis like a cheap novel.

Since he was hired to build the Washington Capitals into a Stanley Cup champion in 1997, McPhee has outlasted every NHL architect but Lou Lamoriello (27 years in New Jersey) and Carolina’s Jim Rutherford (20 years), who have won a combined four Cups compared to McPhee’s none.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/sport...1e0818-b67d-11e3-a7c6-70cf2db17781_story.html


----------



## jg21

Boy, watching the game tonight was painful. That was about as bad as I've seen them play in quite a while. Watching Ovi drifting through the neutral zone as his man flew by him on that one goal was infuriating. I'm still ticked that no one took Clune out after he demolished Wey the other night. Soft, soft team.


----------



## Hank

It's over Johnny!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Still only 2 points out, but chances are slim....

I give up.


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Yo Bazzy! What up with all the turmoil in *S*hittsburgh? Just in time for playoffs!



You're questioning me about the Penguins???  

How's this:



> "But new faces or even a new direction won’t be enough to cure what ails this organization.
> 
> Its culture needs a reboot.
> 
> And that starts with ripping the C off the sweater of captain Alex Ovechkin.
> 
> There are 70 million reasons why that’s the tough call — one for every dollar that remains on the contract that pays him $10 million per year through the 2020-21 season — not to mention that embarrassing your franchise player is a seriously risky move.
> 
> But there is one very compelling reason why the Capitals have to do it anyway. For all his charisma and once-in-a-generation scoring touch, Ovechkin has shown time and again that he’s just not cut out for the role of team leader."



http://nhl.si.com/2014/04/03/alex-ovechkin-washington-capitals-captain/

How many coaches have been through the Caps since Ovi's been there???  He's a lazy floating powerplay specialist costing your team about $10 mil/year.  Try to trade that away.

Your only hope of the Caps being good is if Ovi bolts to the KHL.


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> You're questioning me about the Penguins???
> 
> How's this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://nhl.si.com/2014/04/03/alex-ovechkin-washington-capitals-captain/
> 
> How many coaches have been through the Caps since Ovi's been there???  He's a lazy floating powerplay specialist costing your team about $10 mil/year.  Try to trade that away.
> 
> Your only hope of the Caps being good is if Ovi bolts to the KHL.



You're Crazy


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> You're Crazy



Not me.   You.  Certifiable.


----------



## Baz

And while I'm here, which doesn't happen as often lately...there's this:

http://nhl.si.com/2014/04/04/alex-ovechkin-calder-trophy-race-more-nhl-news/



> It should have been a lay-up.
> 
> Meeting with the Washington media today for the first time since being called out for quitting on a play by his coach, Adam Oates, all Alex Ovechkin had to do was offer a note of remorse. Just the slightest hint that he grasped his culpability on a goal that snowballed into a crushing 5-0 loss to Dallas on Tuesday night.
> 
> Something simple, like this:
> 
> “You know what? Oatesy was right. My lack of hustle on that play was inexcusable and it cost us a goal. As the captain of this team, I have to hold myself to a higher standard. I owe that much to my teammates, my fans and the organization. I’ll never be a defensive wizard, but I can be better than I’ve shown. And I will be.”
> 
> Instead, Ovechkin offered this as an excuse:
> 
> “He’s the head coach and I get the blame from it, but in that moment I think everybody quit on the play.”
> 
> Ho. Lee. Sheet.
> 
> “To be honest with you I didn’t see him, I kind of lost the position,” he added, somehow finding room in that gap-toothed maw for his other foot. “It is what it is. We make lots of mistakes, it’s not about one mistake. You can’t blame one mistake in the whole game.”
> 
> MUIR: Time to strip Ovechkin of his captaincy
> 
> He’s right. It’s not just one mistake. But that’s not the point, is it?
> 
> Because this isn’t about a lazily blown coverage anymore. It’s about responsibility. He had two days–two days!–to man up. Instead, he shrugged his shoulders and pointed fingers.
> 
> To his defenders — and I’ve heard from plenty of you in the past 24 hours — I ask again: Is this the guy you want leading your team? A player who not only refuses to take ownership of his mistakes, but decides that the best response is to throw his teammates under the bus?
> 
> If it is, you can have him.
> 
> He may be one heck of a scorer and a true entertainer, but as a leader, Ovechkin is a dog. And as long as he’s calling the shots, the Capitals are going nowhere.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hank

Ovie is not the whole team, Dummy.... The GM is worthless and as much as I like him, Oates is not a head coach. Oh and get rid of Mike Green along with Oates and GMGM!!!!! Make sure you check back in when your bandwagon Pens get bounced from the playoffs...


http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/should-the-pittsburgh-penguins-fire-dan-bylsma/


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> Ovie is not the whole team, Dummy.... The GM is worthless and as much as I like him, Oates is not a head coach. Oh and get rid of Mike Green along with Oates and GMGM!!!!! Make sure you check back in when your bandwagon Pens get bounced from the playoffs...
> 
> 
> http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/should-the-pittsburgh-penguins-fire-dan-bylsma/



If they get bounced, I'll check back.  I'm here win or lose.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Stick a fork in them, take um off the grill they are done.  Im huge Cap fan, but they're finished for this season.  Oates is not head coaching material, time for McPhee to go also   Where's Bruce and Varly?


----------



## Hank

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Stick a fork in them, take um off the grill they are done.  Im huge Cap fan, but they're finished for this season.  Oates is not head coaching material, time for McPhee to go also   Where's Bruce and Varly?



The only good that came out of this season was acquiring Halak. The young guns couldn't step up. Hope they try and hold onto him. On the flip side, the Erat trade was another one of GMGM's terrible moves.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hank said:


> The only good that came out of this season was acquiring Halak. The young guns couldn't step up. Hope they try and hold onto him. On the flip side, the Erat trade was another one of GMGM's terrible moves.



   I think Oates was a big problem this year.  He kept changing the lines all the time.  The 3rd line with Chimera, Ward and Fehr(my favorite Cap) was the ony line to produce.  He broke up the Backtrom, Ovie line.  Beagle doesnt belong on the top line.  He kept bringing in guys form Hershey on the defense.  We need a stay at home defensemen, think its time to say goodbye to Green.  I like Orlov he really stepped his game up once he finally got in the lineup.  They need to sign Halak and Grabovski.  Kuznetsov has a really bright NHL career ahead.  A first line with Ovie and Nicky and Johnanson.  Then second line of Grabovski, Brouwer and Kuuznetsov, third line dont touch it, leave Ward, Chimera and Fehr alone.  Fourth line can be Wilson and whoever.  Defense its Carlson and Allzner, then Orlov and Hillen, grab some big stay at home defensemen by free agencyand hope that out of all of the young guys they brought up from Hershey to play defense a couple of them might step up.  I like Carrick as one of them.
 Say goodbye to Brooks Laich as long as he is still seeing Julianna Hough(Im jealous), his groin will never get better.

 Ive got this all figured out, maybe I should call Ted Leonais for a job.    GO NATIONALS


----------



## Hank

Outside the NHL, just Pat Riley with the Miami Heat and Brian Sabean of the San Francisco Giants (two more GMs WITH titles) have more tenure with one franchise than McPhee in all major North American sports.


----------



## Hank

I have noticed Holtby is better than Halak in shootouts. I hope they do away with shootouts in the near future.


----------



## Hank

BAZ!!!! Where ya at?


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> BAZ!!!! Where ya at?


Watching my team in the playoffs.  Where you at?


----------



## chess

Baz said:


> Watching my team in the playoffs.  Where you at?



watching the capitals taking a vacation in the Caribbean..... its fun


----------



## jg21

Oates and McPhee out.   Now let's turn Mike Green into a forward, get some stay at home bruiser defensemen and toughen this team up.


----------



## Baz

Needed this one.  On to the next.  

Where you at?


----------



## Hank

Baz said:


> Needed this one.  On to the next.
> 
> Where you at?



So, if for some reason the Pens are ousted and Minnesota is still alive, will you switch back to your home team since they have a club now? Just curious.


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> So, if for some reason the Pens are ousted and Minnesota is still alive, will you switch back to your home team since they have a club now? Just curious.



Nah... though I am half heartedly rooting for them in the West,  mostly due to their ex-Penguin ties.   Really doesn't matter to me who comes out of the West, though.   Penguins or bust!


----------



## Baz

Hank said:


> So, if for some reason the Pens are ousted and Minnesota is still alive, will you switch back to your home team since they have a club now? Just curious.



Nah... though I am half heartedly rooting for them in the West,  mostly due to their ex-Penguin ties.   Really doesn't matter to me who comes out of the West, though.   Penguins or bust!


----------



## Hank

You can say that again!


----------



## Baz

Cell phone posts are iffy.


----------



## Baz

A little late, but I'd be remiss if I didn't acknowledge the 39th Annual Flyers Cup presentation.  
Congrats, Philly....it's one hell of a streak!!!


----------



## Baz

Now that that's over with, on to Round 2!!!  

Bring on the Rangers, and *LET'S GO PENS!!!!!*


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Psh, Hockey's over.

Lets go Wiz!


----------



## jg21

Marc Andre Fleury: The NHL's answer to Tony Romo.


----------



## Baz

jg21 said:


> Marc Andre Fleury: The NHL's answer to Tony Romo.



You're really bad at this.


----------



## jg21

Baz said:


> You're really bad at this.



He's looking good so far, but I'm waiting for the implosion.


----------



## Baz

jg21 said:


> He's looking good so far, but I'm waiting for the implosion.



Wait all you want,  however Fleury has already achieved far more success than Romo has ever come remotely close to.


----------



## jg21

Baz said:


> Wait all you want,  however Fleury has already achieved far more success than Romo has ever come remotely close to.


 

Good point.


----------



## Baz

Pens-Rangers,  Game 7 tonight.   Do the Pens stop sleepwalking and finally close out NY,  or do they complete the choke job and deliver Bylsma (and others)  to the guillotine?

I can't root for the Pens to lose,  but I'd get over it real quick if they do.   Changes are needed.


----------



## Hank

Hank said:


> Make sure you check back in when your bandwagon Pens get bounced from the playoffs...





Baz said:


> Pens-Rangers,  Game 7 tonight.   Do the Pens stop sleepwalking and finally close out NY,  or do they complete the choke job and deliver Bylsma (and others)  to the guillotine?
> 
> I can't root for the Pens to lose,  but I'd get over it real quick if they do.   Changes are needed.



womp womp


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Hank said:


> womp womp



Go Rangers.


----------



## Baz

Well poop.  

I really thought they were going to tie it up at the end of the 3rd.  They were relentless, but Lundqvist was better.  When you've got 3 chances to close a series out, and only manage 1 goal in each of those games, you deserve to lose.  At least Fleury played well for the most part, so that's good.

I'm sure Bylsma won't be unemployed long.  Do the Caps want him?  Maybe the Canes.  For the Penguins, I'd like to see them get Trotz, but I have no idea who they're looking at.  

Oh well.......FORE!!!!!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Chris0nllyn said:


> Psh, Hockey's over.
> 
> Lets go Wiz!


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


>



I love playoff hockey. I watch every game of every series.


----------



## jg21

Stanley Cup playoffs are the greatest.  And I hope the Caps stay far away from Bylsma if he becomes available.    I like Trotz.   And I absolutely hate Pierre McGuire.


----------

